# Van Helsing



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Don't know if anyone here saw Van Helsing, but if you did, and like me, you really liked it, you should check out the animated Van Helsing:The London Assignment, with Hugh Jackman as the voice of VH, hunting down Mr. Hyde.  
Also, Van Helsing should be out on DVD in the next month, so I'm gonna have to pick that up too.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I loved it. I have the animation as well.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Never got around to watching it. But, like *Bubba Ho-Tep,* I most likely will buy it when it comes out before viewing it. I did the same with *League of Extraordinary Gentlemen* and wasn't disappointed. Hopefully, *Van Helsing * will be a three-for-three shot!


----------

